# cool man in a box costume



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I found this picture on a LOL type site and couldnt help imagining this as something more sinister.

Maybe a reaper with a trapped soul or you can dress your face up with appliances to be a bat, raven , or monkey and have a reaper or clown costume, I dunno.

Just so many possibility's. What would you do with an idea like this?

Im addition to cage costume, I saw the bunny, it looked pretty creepy and would be a neat prop or costume, and the vintage old timey pic of a skelly on a bike, I dsidnt want to make a new thread for, but thought it would be a neat print out to frame.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Wow!!*

That old picture of the skeleton on the bike is something!
"Something" because the odds are probably very good that when that picture was made they were using a real skeleton. (Not that it actually could ride a bike though)
I was told about a costume of a huge ape "carrying" the cage with the live man in it, probably home-made and it sounded huge(="Heavy") Most of my ambitious costumes became not mere costumes but also torture devices for the person inside of them (me!)
Maybe this is a common failing ?


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe a clown holding a "jack in the box", and your head and arms would be the Jack in the box. But those dimensions might not work. 

I like the reaper one...I think that one would be pretty simple to pull off, and have a great effect. 

You could maybe even do it like they do in the movie Scrooge with Bill Murray, where the Ghost of Christmas Future (reaper), opens the cloak to reveal deformed white ghouls trapped in stomach/chest. You could be one of the spirits. 

Link to picture of ghouls in rib cage.
http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/scrooged/10.gif

I've also seen the one (store bought), where it's a little old lady with a baby on her back. Your head and arms are the baby. 

Or the one where the man is have sexual relations with a bear (store bought as well). Your legs are the bears, but your upper body is the man, with the bear bent over in front of you.


----------

